# Welche WoW-Streams schaut ihr auf Twitch.tv etc.?



## Systox (26. Juli 2013)

Hallo Leute,

ich wollte einmal so in die Runde werfen, welche WoW-Streams ihr euch so im Internet anschaut und WARUM?

Also ich schaue mir gerne 

Reckful, Sodapoppin, Towelliee, Yoni und auch Swifty (aber nicht mehr so viel wie früher da ich seinen Stream nicht mehr so berrauschend finde) an.

Freue mich auf eure Antworten!

Grüße


----------



## Pexii (26. Juli 2013)

Ich schau ab und zu Swifty und ggf mal Sodapoppin. Ich überleg sein längerer Zeit, ob ich nicht auch mit WoW anfangen sollte


----------

